# My goodness, the Uber app is going bonkers tonight!



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Has anyone else had this experience where like for a little while (not even around big buildings)
the app just starts spinning you around and around? Of course I'm an experienced driver so I'm not following the app but it's really funny tonight...



















it for about 15 minutes it kept placing me one street away from where I really was.. and then it was suddenly spin me and point me to go make a u-turn when I know I need to go straight.... It was very strange. But now it seems to be okay now. I'm into suburbs northwest of Chicago on sunday night and there's no weather patterns that are poor that could cause this...


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Map navigation is not purely based on GPS data but also include their smart algorithms which they added many factors into consideration, possibly it is a bug ^_^


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Has anyone else had this experience where like for a little while (not even around big buildings)
> the app just starts spinning you around and around? Of course I'm an experienced driver so I'm not following the app but it's really funny tonight...
> 
> View attachment 551531
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Reboot your phone, your gps isn’t syncing right or your service is getting disconnected


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> View attachment 551533


Morrison Roadhouse? Is that like the Double Deuce or no? (You may be too young to know that reference).


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

Mine was like that a few weeks ago in Jackson, TN. Very laggy, and was telling me to take the long way around to pickups, like the streets were one way. I just ignored it, Uber being Uber.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Morrison Roadhouse? Is that like the Double Deuce or no? (You may be too young to know that reference).


yeah you're right I might be too young to know that reference cuz I don't know what that means....

I took a date there once and she got mad at me because I kept staring at one of the waitresses..


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Is anyone else unable to access the "Earnings" screen in the app. Been unable to since last night. Updated the app this morning. Android.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Is anyone else unable to access the "Earnings" screen in the app. Been unable to since last night. Updated the app this morning. Android.


Just like you, I found that things have been going offline for me as well....


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Just like you, I found that things have been going offline for me as well....


 It helps a lot when you know the area like you said earlier. 
I have been driving for Uber since 11/2017, a cabbie for 12 years prior. Before cabbing, I was a long haul trucker. 
Knowing the area and how to get around in case of an accident, backed-up traffic, or heavy traffic.
I have had pax in my cab and pax with Uber, I took another route. I explained to the pax before I did it. 
One time I had an elderly couple in my car while driving for Uber, the app had me going 15 miles out of my way. I explained to the couple that I know a better and shorter route. By the way, the couple was from out of state. I could have easily screwed them over, but I don't pull that kind of crap. I HATE LIARS AND THIEVES. The couple trusted me 110%. I got the couple to their destination and saved 15 miles that I didn't have to make. Rather than 30 miles made it in 15. The couple (super great people) thanked me above and beyond. I never once ever begged, made a comment, or asked for a tip. They ended up giving me a 100.00 cash tip. 
It helps to know where you are going and not rely on TECHNOLOGY!!!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

When I try to open the "Earnings" tab, it does this:


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

This happens to me all the time on UE, I just ignore it because I know my "happy zone" like the back of my hand but I can see how it can be a problem with someone who's not familiar with the area


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

It could be anything, Mother nature, National security, or just Technology does not communicate well to the user bases. I've made many unwanted u-turns, back up on one way and have to slow down before turning to the honks of the following drivers just to let the little dot on the google map to catch up or match the route.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> When I try to open the "Earnings" tab, it does this:
> View attachment 552641


No, Uber's a great behind.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

The "Earnings" tab is functional again.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Mine was acting up like that last night wanted me to drive a 1/4 mile around the neighborhood to get to the location then activate the timer. It would not activate unless I went that route lol.. Apple IPHONE 11 to be exact for phone specs.


----------

